# My customer let a HANDY MAN use my tools



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

Im on a big deck job thats dragging on due to weather changes etc.

At the end of the day i put all my tools in the center of the screened porch and cover with a large drop cloth. Table saw chop saw etc...

I left Sat. Come this morning i yank off the drop cloth to set up and Whoa.... A bunch of different scrap wood im not using and my Chop saw isnt the way i left it. 

So i send my customer a text saying ok who used my tools?

He responds with .
We have a friend who does small handyman stuff around the house and he didnt have the tools to do the job we needed him so i let him use yours..
WTF........ He cut some shelving for them in their closets...

Im am pissed. Im not sure what to say to my customer. Im gonna see him in the morning .
Ugh so aggravated...

What say the hive here. How would you react?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Politely tell the customer they should inform you BEFORE they lend your tools. If it was a tape measure or a hammer that's one thing, but equipment is another story


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Tread lightly they are your clients and its their home. It would piss me off but I be more worried that he would hurt himself. 

I would just explain that no one is allowed to look much less use your tools. Say your insurance wont cover etc.....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't leave your crap on the job site. 

It is 50% your problem.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i was gonna say what darcy said, do not leave your tools on site. it doesnt take that long to pack them up, even if you leave the cutting tables, take the saws, compressors, ect.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Don't leave your crap on the job site.
> 
> It is 50% your problem.


Granted I would be very ticked off as well. You should either lock your stuff up, move it, or at the very least use some sort of cable lock to prevent the usage of the tools. If that guy shot himself with your nail gun or cut off a finger with your saw, you could be liable.


----------



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

i agree i could pack up my stuff. Im the only one there working. home owners are home all the time. I usally do pack up but at this stage we are making columns rails etc we have a nice assembly line going etc..

i never leave tools when there are more than me as contractors working etc. i just never assumed they would even think of letting someone else use them. :no:

oh well lesson learned....


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

maleko said:


> i agree i could pack up my stuff. Im the only one there working. home owners are home all the time. I usally do pack up but at this stage we are making columns rails etc we have a nice assembly line going etc..
> 
> i never leave tools when there are more than me as contractors working etc. i just never assumed they would even think of letting someone else use them. :no:
> 
> oh well lesson learned....


I've seen guys that wire female ends on their tools and then modify their extension cords for both male ends so that people came just plug their stuff in and use it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I put all my tools back into my trailer every night. I made the mistake of leaving tools on a job one night and come back to $1200 worth of damage the next day to my tools. Won't make that mistake again.


----------



## ECSOWNER (Jul 25, 2011)

Thats why I use a Knaack gang box. Easy to carry when its empty, load everything up then only me and my carpenter have access to it. I would be just as pissed as you, and it happened to me before where they used my miter saw to cut some 2x4s for their basement shelves. I explained that I save them money by leaving my tools on site in place. I don't leave my tools for their use as they wish.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Customers don't know anything about this stuff. It could easily be the other way around at times. Would you hesitate to use his under pressing circumstances or from the customers bench w/o asking ?

Just say you understand(even if you don't)...but he'll have to use his own tools next time. Go ahead, start up with the customer, smerk, body language....they're liable to tell you to pick your sh*t up and go..


----------



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

JesseCocozza said:


> I've seen guys that wire female ends on their tools and then modify their extension cords for both male ends so that people came just plug their stuff in and use it.


That is an awesome idea:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

JesseCocozza said:


> I've seen guys that wire female ends on their tools and then modify their extension cords for both male ends so that people came just plug their stuff in and use it.


I've always planned on using Stagepin Connectors to prevent others from using my tools. Obviously cords would also need to be modified of built. Two male ends on a cord is just dangerous.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

If for any strange reason I have to leave any power tools around, I just find some pliable dog-doo and "tune-up" the hand grips some.

Seems to work...even I won't use 'em the next time. :laughing:

On a more serious note, like others have said, don't make too big of a deal of it with your customer, just politely state your case.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Dustincoc said:


> I've always planned on using Stagepin Connectors tp prevent others from using my tools. Obviously cords would also need to be modified of built. Two male ends on a cord is just dangerous.


I haven't done it, just seen it. I'm not an electrician so is be interested to hear why it's dangerous.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

JesseCocozza said:


> I haven't done it, just seen it. I'm not ocan electrician so is be interested to hear why it's dangerous.


When you plug in one end, the exposed pins on the other end are live presenting a shock hazard


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Dustincoc said:


> When you plug in one end, the exposed pins on the other end are live presenting a shock hazard


Why didn't I think of that.


----------



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

JesseCocozza said:


> Why didn't I think of that.


:sad: Me too....


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

I would tell the HO the handy man nicked you miter saw blade. Then bill them $90 for the blade. Lesson learned for the HO 
(you should not let someone use something that's not yours.)


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

_Yeah_, that will go over _nicely_. :whistling


I might agree with that, IF the h/o was told of the tool concerns BEFOREHAND.


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

What would you do if the handy man broke or burnt up your miter saw.
How would that go over.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have been thinking of this exact same topic lately. 

I've come up with a couple things. I'm gonna pick up a hand full of those little tiny pad locks. 

My table saw and miter saws both have holes hear the switches to put a little lock. And on some of my power tools there are holes in the two prongs on the plug that a little padlock will fit through. 

And If you didn't want to go that route, maybe a long thin cable lock and lock all the tools together in a pile.


I always joke with customers when I leave tools at a job and say use what ever you need, a lot of them don't even kow what half the tools are:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Who cares...get over it...one thing I've learned is don't leave your stuff out if you don't want someone to use it.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

dkillianjr said:


> I have been thinking of this exact same topic lately.
> 
> I've come up with a couple things. I'm gonna pick up a hand full of those little tiny pad locks.
> 
> ...


That sounds like it would be a good idea. It would make things really safe if the HO has kids around


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

id flip out if i found that. our portable gear gets locked in the greenlee every day.. chopsaws , table saws and compressors get chained together. on weekends big gear goes back to the shop. my gear goes home daily


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

J F said:


> Yeah, that will go over nicely. :whistling
> 
> I might agree with that, IF the h/o was told of the tool concerns BEFOREHAND.


I get it, there is some culpability on his part for leaving his tools there but should anyone really have to explain to someone if you don't own you don't lend it.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Perhaps you should be more selective in your choice of customers. It starts there.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

As said many times above, if you value your tools, take them with you at the end of each day, or at least secure them well. While I fully understand the lure of leaving them set up for tomorrow's work, it's not up to the HO to guard them for you unless you make a specific agreement to that effect.

Aside from that, I always pack everything up for two reasons: 

(a) Putting everything in its place at the end of the day ensures a fresh start tomorrow with knowing exactly where everything is. No twirling in circles trying to remember where you last used that particular tool.

(b) You never know if an emergency is going to come up requiring you to go somewhere else tomorrow (or even tonight). Without your tools, you're not worth much.

But I do agree, it would pretty presumptuous for anyone to allow someone else to use my tools without asking.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Forget about it and move on. If you have an old saw pass it on to the handyman. Just in passing let the HO in on the fact that the only reason you don't want him using it is because you have an expensive blade on it. 

I tend to treat customers like family once I have done a few jobs for them. For better or worse this means I let them use my tools if they are competent. Do I have a few extra battle scars on them, for sure. Usually it brings back fond memories.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Dustincoc said:


> When you plug in one end, the exposed pins on the other end are live presenting a shock hazard


Yet, if you are careful, you can use the electricity as a caffeine substitute, or other various health ailments.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

r4r&r said:


> I get it, there is some culpability on his part for leaving his tools there but should anyone really have to explain to someone if you don't own you don't lend it.


To a H/O, yes yes yes. One more time...yes.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Walter Secore said:


> What would you do if the handy man broke or burnt up your miter saw.
> How would that go over.


In my case it WOULDN'T happen. In your above case, _you've_ got a real problem to deal with...it will then be up to _you_ to ascertain how "big" of a problem it becomes.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

It is on a rare occasion that I will leave something on site. When I do, I take the risk of someone using it or it getting wrecked at no one's fault but my own.

I am too anal, so pretty much every day I put everything back in it's place.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I take the risk of it getting wrecked.
> 
> I am anal, so pretty, I put everything in.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

J F said:


>


your arse....


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> It is on a rare occasion that I will leave something on site. When I do, I take the risk of someone using it or it getting wrecked at no one's fault but my own.
> 
> I am too anal, so pretty much every day I put everything back in it's place.





J F said:


>


Little poetic license being used, eh?......:laughing::whistling:no:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm just bored, Rob. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

J F said:


> I'm just bored, Rob. :laughing:


No really! It's all good! :thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

griz said:


> Little poetic license being used, eh?......:laughing::whistling:no:


I'm _always_ poetic, griz. :laughing:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Gather all the tools that he touched and throw them in a hole, pour gasoline on them and light them on fire.
they have been contaminated by the handyman and you can recover them.

You will be infected. 

Just trying to help.

Andy.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing:

:clap:


----------



## Mellissam (Oct 27, 2009)

Late to the party - I don't agree with the comment that it is 50% fault of original poster for leaving tools. Some sites are not a hop, skip and jump to one's tailgate (and hauling in a lockbox is not feasible). Plus, time is money, and setup can eat up a lot of time. I would though, tell the owner the reason for leaving my crap behind...to save them time/money. 

Whatever happened to the mantra that one does not touch another person's tools (period). I don't care if it is a pencil or a mitre saw. I would be floored if a client thought my tools were fair game, free to use. I've never seen that happen up here.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Gather all the tools that he touched and throw them in a hole, pour gasoline on them and light them on fire.
> they have been contaminated by the handyman and you can recover them.
> 
> You will be infected.
> ...


Then put in an insurence claim..:laughing:


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd be really upset as well. You shouldn't really leave your stuff there. For me if the homeowner came and said can I make a cut with the saw, I'd either say yes or do it for them. You need to safe guard your stuff though, what happens if the person took something of yours?


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

JesseCocozza said:


> I've seen guys that wire female ends on their tools and then modify their extension cords for both male ends so that people came just plug their stuff in and use it.


10,000.00 dollar OSHA fine


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

iggy said:


> 10,000.00 dollar OSHA fine


If you read further down, you'll see that this has been set straight already. Also, I never said I did it, just that I'd seen others who have.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

JesseCocozza said:


> If you read further down, you'll see that this has been set straight already. Also, I never said I did it, just that I'd seen others who have.


no one acused you of doing it so no need to get defensive it is just a bad idea to modify a cord especially with two male ends as this could lead to a potential electrocution hazard. Some less informed soul might actually think this is a good idea I just thought a little disclaimer was in order.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

If it's worth changing plugs to keep others from using a tool, how about a simple lock box ( box with pad lock) over the plug instead? It would be fairly easy to put together.
Joe


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

Railman said:


> If it's worth changing plugs to keep others from using a tool, how about a simple lock box ( box with pad lock) over the plug instead? It would be fairly easy to put together.
> Joe


you can buy lockout tag out cord covers we use them when we leave equipment on site .


----------

